# whats everyone listenin to?



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

since everyone is from all over the place i was thinking it would be interesting to see what music everyone on here is listening to
heres my current play list, consists of lots of grindcore/ tech metal and punk:

1. Beneath the Massacre: Evidence of inequality (incredible grindcore band from canada)
2. Black Flag: My War (best 80's punk band imo)
3. Credence Clearwater Revival: Chronicle Vol 1
4 Ion Dissonance: Solace (one of the most hardcore metal bands i have heard)
5. Flux of Pink Indians (old anarchist punk band)
6. The Clash: London Calling (one of my favorite albulms of all time)


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

rap and hip-hop. not the nonesence on the radio but street rap. artists like styles p, fabolous, memphis bleek, cassidy, dip-set and so on. (i'm not a bad person because of it. its just how i was raised)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love a varity of music.

The Greatful Dead, Big and Rich, Little Big Town, June Carter Cash. I also like Bluegrass and 50's rock and roll.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I love a varity of music.
> 
> The Greatful Dead, Big and Rich, Little Big Town, June Carter Cash. I also like Bluegrass and 50's rock and roll.


I Love the Grateful Dead! My mom is a total hippy and so all my memories of her house have the grateful dead playing in the background


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was born too late to be a hippy but I think I would have made a good one. I was the only kid in my high school to wear sixties stlye clothes in the 80's. I did all my college homework to their songs too. I love them. Jerry was the greatest.:clap: :woof: (this could be a teddy bear too)


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

strickly sports talk on the AM radio!!! only when i'm in the car by myself. if my wife is with me or at home with her, it's WDVE on the radio because i can not stand country!!! CD's are elvis, johnny cash, leon russell, janis jopplin, cars, tubes, great white, and everything in between but rap and country. but she listens to eveything but rap.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

some of my favorites are talib kweli, mos def, krs one, rakim, dead prez, rage against the machine, toby ketih, the roots, live, james brown, sam cook, remy shand, and my all time favorite singer is hands down al green. i listin to a wide variety exluding punk and most metal.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Pretty much anything with ear piercing guitar licks...
No country or jass
Some blues
Stevie Ray Vaughn is the greatest..:thumbsup:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Love SRV!

I like all music with the exception of opera and country.

Everything from the 70s to date.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> Love SRV!
> 
> I like all music with the exception of opera and country.
> 
> Everything from the 70s to date.


R.I.P. SRV


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> R.I.P. SRV


Did you know of his museum? It's in Dallas. I wonder if they have his hat.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> Did you know of his museum? It's in Dallas. I wonder if they have his hat.


I sure didn't, I'll have to look into that..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I listen to EVERYTHING. From Hank Williams Sr. to Eminem. I like a lot of the 50's rock, too. I LOVE 80's hair bands. (I'm such a dork.) I like rock, country, rap, bluegrass (banjos), and I try to appreciate classical but I'm just not that cultured.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

I mostly listen to Dipset and RnB blends and stuff like that.... but I listen to anything really that is good! LOL


----------



## Turbo (Oct 6, 2007)

Everyone thinks im odd because i like listening to the same songs over and over again all my friends and workmates make fun of me about it. I used to have an Ipod one of them Nano's with a whole bunch of memory on it i could have had hundreds of songs. I only had 2 songs on there id listen to them constantly for months. They were Bop Gun by Ice Cube and Juicy by Notorious BIG. Lol the funniest is this. Until recently I had a massive stereo system in my car, dual 15 inch subs and all. Anyhow i did a 7 hour road trip with a friend, boot rattling bass for most of the trip, only had 3 songs on the playlist hehe can tell you she was happy when that trip was over !


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

*SOJAH* soldiers of jah army (local band from arlington got pretty big)
*SUBLIME* (yes still to this day)
*T.I*
*NAS*
*PHARCYDE* (YOU HIP HOP FANS SHOULD FIND "PASSING ME BY")
*BOB*
*CCR*
*THE CARS*
*ACDC*
*THE WHITE STRIPES*
*PUMPKINS*
*OUTKAST*
*THE DOORS*

thats my ipod atm, pretty empty. music is crap these days


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Turbo said:


> ...Juicy by Notorious BIG.


I have the entire "Life after Death" on my ipod, but I like the older stuff better. rip biggie


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok so since no one on hear listens to country, let it be me. But not the new crap. I guess Im getting old but I like the old stuff. Southern rock as well I guess. Bluegrass, definitely bluegrass.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> I listen to EVERYTHING. From Hank Williams Sr. to Eminem. I like a lot of the 50's rock, too. *I LOVE 80's hair bands*. (I'm such a dork.) I like rock, country, rap, bluegrass (banjos), and I try to appreciate classical but I'm just not that cultured.


lol I grew up with the 80s hair bands. I recently went to see the Scorpions in concert. Wait, were they even a "hair" band?



OldFortKennels said:


> Ok so since no one on hear listens to country, let it be me. But not the new crap. I guess Im getting old but I like the old stuff. *Southern rock as well I guess. * Bluegrass, definitely bluegrass.


Like "Sweet Home Alabama" and that stuff? That's good stuff.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BullPunk77 said:


> since everyone is from all over the place i was thinking it would be interesting to see what music everyone on here is listening to
> heres my current play list, consists of lots of grindcore/ tech metal and punk:
> 
> 1. Beneath the Massacre: Evidence of inequality (incredible grindcore band from canada)
> ...


ive got a flux of pink indians tatoo[no sh#@]
music im listinging to now,
1.sabath vol 4
2.GnR lies
3.NAPALM DEATH,NOISE FOR MUSICS SAKE
4.acdc high way to hell
5.any mix of thrash, grind, and extreme music.to many to name..
also speaking of the dead,[greatful dead],seen them twice in high school,yeah i "WAS' a stoner at one time,but not any more.....


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I listen to everything but RAP or HIP HOP. 

But my favorite is still old school punk and 50's rockabilly 

Deb


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I pretty much like every style of music but GNR is my all time favorite. I know Axl Rose is a complete psycho but what can I say? He used to write some great songs. Runners up would be:

Hank Jr.
George Jones
Johnny Cash
(old) Metallica
Megadeth
Motley Crue
and even Eminem (hey, the mans got talent)

Yeah, I grew up in the eighties too.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Pretty much anything with ear piercing guitar licks...
> No country or jass
> Some blues
> Stevie Ray Vaughn is the greatest..:thumbsup:


I do listen to some rap, Eminem, Dr. Dre, Snoop Dog and that's about it.
Although I have got a little hung up on some Lil Jon lately


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> I pretty much like every style of music but GNR is my all time favorite. I know Axl Rose is a complete psycho but what can I say? He used to write some great songs. Runners up would be:
> 
> Hank Jr.
> George Jones
> ...


I could put the Black album, Ride the Lightning or Kill Em All on repeat and listen to it foe days!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> I pretty much like every style of music but GNR is my all time favorite. I know Axl Rose is a complete psycho but what can I say? He used to write some great songs. Runners up would be:
> 
> Hank Jr.
> George Jones
> ...


I also like The Crue, did you see their Carnival of Sins tour? That was like the first time I'd seen them since the Theater of Pain days!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Judy said:


> I also like The Crue, did you see their Carnival of Sins tour? That was like the first time I'd seen them since the Theater of Pain days!


No, I have only been to 2 concerts in my life. Great White/Tesla in the late eighties and Jethro Tull in the nineties. I actually gave away a pair of Grateful Dead tickets in 1994. I really don't enjoy the whole crowd thing. I'm kind of a loner but "Shout at the devil" was the first record I ever bought. Yeah, I said record.LOL!!! I love all of Motley Crue tunes.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> I could put the Black album, Ride the Lightning or Kill Em All on repeat and listen to it foe days!!!


Hell yeah. I wore out every one of those tapes. Justice is my favorite one though. Songs are kind of dragged out but great drums.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

good to see i am not the only metalhead out there, Megadeth was one of the first tapes my dad ever bought me (his attempt to balance my mom's hippie influence) and from that point on i was hooked on thrashin guitars and metal!! Cane i want flux of pink indians tat do you have my roommate has the screaming logo on his throat and i have the peace anarchy one on my leg along with my no gods no masters black flag tat.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

mmm lets see
plies RAP
3-6 RAP
project pat RAP
acdc SOUTHER ROCK
black sabbeth SOUTHERN ROCK
coheed ROCK
lyn skin SOUTHERN ROCK
tim mcgraw COUNRTY
suggerland COUNRTY
twista RAP
t-pain RAP
siasin ROCK
biggie RAP
2pac RAP
TI RAP
flyleaf ROCK
red jumpsuit ap ROCK
sUblime ROCK
fort minor ROCK
linkin park ROCK
green day ROCK
three days grace ROCK
tank RAP/R&B
tyrease RAP/R&B
fantasia RAP
lloyd RAP
travis tritt COUNTRY
brad paisley COUNTRY
rascal faltts COUNRTY
rodney atkins COUNTRY
chris brown RAP
soulja boy RAP
baby bash RAP
dj khaled RAP

theres lots more but i dont think yall care that much lol thoes are some that popped up


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

my gf studying anatomy...out loud.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BullPunk77 said:


> good to see i am not the only metalhead out there, Megadeth was one of the first tapes my dad ever bought me (his attempt to balance my mom's hippie influence) and from that point on i was hooked on thrashin guitars and metal!! Cane i want flux of pink indians tat do you have my roommate has the screaming logo on his throat and i have the peace anarchy one on my leg along with my no gods no masters black flag tat.


i have the logo from the not so brave album on my left arm,its a little strange but its there to stay,ive got black flag bars on my inner right wrist,im a punker from way back and still pretty active to this day,but now its more crust/grind orianted music.
actually ive been listening to alot of nazarth"hair of the dog" album,classic hard rock...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

italianwjt said:


> my gf studying anatomy...out loud.


Great answer. That is funny!


----------

